# Picked up the M3



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I picked up the perfect car today. 1998 M3/4. It is everything I have ever wanted in a vehicle. 

I wouldn't change a thing at this point except the DREADFUL sound system.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Awesome! :thumbup: 

I wish I had considered that option when I got my 330...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> *I picked up the perfect car today. 1998 M3/4. It is everything I have ever wanted in a vehicle.
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing at this point except the DREADFUL sound system. *


You forgot to update some of your info-- "M3 on Monday" 

So how is it? All we get are a couple of sentences? We deserve more than that!

(back to work for me...  )


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> *I picked up the perfect car today. 1998 M3/4. It is everything I have ever wanted in a vehicle.
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing at this point except the DREADFUL sound system. *


:thumbup: Congrats on the new purchase. You'll grow to appreciate it even more as the miles rack up.

One thing about the sound system -- it was never great, but now it's going on five years old. I'm perfectly happy with mine, but I'm no audiophile and mine is a year newer. IIRC the head unit was changed in '99 to something comparatively much better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice choice! :thumbup: 

The silver and black one, right?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> *Nice choice! :thumbup:
> 
> The silver and black one, right? *


Yup. It was enthusiast-owned and obviously pampered. Still smells new, and when I picked it up at around noon, there weren't even any rattles in the cabin. There are now  Damn Providence streets (unavoidable potholes) 

I am amazed by the power. This and the 330 are really night and day; I'm glad I tried one of these before possibly getting a 330i.

The sound system is the absolute worst. I ended up giving myself a headache on my way home because in order to get ANY real treble, the volume has to be cranked to 11. This needs to be addressed pronto.

Edit: This is the NON-HK system.

Other than that, this really is the perfect vehicle for me. Well, that and the book of speeding tickets they may as well just hand to me now

I need to buy a digital camera - I will try to borrow one from a friend and post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Congrats!

Had a 98 M3 Cosmos Black/Black coupe myself - still miss that car.
I'm sure you'll love yours.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I am REALLY having trouble not driving it constantly. I just went and "visited" it in my driveway. I has gotten cooler here tonight, so I turned on the seat heater, and sat there for a while. I actually can't wait to get up and go to work tomorrow. Too bad I have a 4 minute commute.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> *Too bad I have a 4 minute commute. *


Go down Waterman into East Providence, then turn around and come back. Voila! You've added a few miles onto your commute!


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I have the C33 headunit in my car. My car is behaving as it should according to documentation about the C33. The engineers were having trouble with M3-specific electronic interference with the early radios. Later models had the C43 headunit, which looked almost the same, but without weatherband. This supposedly solved the problem of the muddy sound. All of the speakers in my car work, they just sound like crap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Unfortunately, I can't help on this one. My M3/4 had the C33 but with the HK upgrade. My wife's 323iC doesn't have the HK, but it's a C43 unit. I'm not sure if I've heard a non-HK C33.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> *Unfortunately, I can't help on this one. My M3/4 had the C33 but with the HK upgrade. My wife's 323iC doesn't have the HK, but it's a C43 unit. I'm not sure if I've heard a non-HK C33. *


How does the non-HK C33 sound in your wife's car? Also, supposedly, the sound of HK system will improve with an upgrade to C43 or CD43.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> *How does the non-HK C33 sound in your wife's car? Also, supposedly, the sound of HK system will improve with an upgrade to C43 or CD43. *


You mean non-HK C43. It's not bad. But it's also in a convertible where there is so much other noise that you really don't notice (or particularly care about) the audio clarity. When I have listened to it parked, it sounds pretty good at moderate volume but don't introduce any extremes (highs, lows or loud volume) as then it's weaknesses do become apparent.

My HK C33 sounds pretty good, IMO. When I was younger, I did seriously upgrade my car audio and I think the HK C33 is on par with moderately priced aftermarket systems. Also, I patched in the Pioneer XM tuner unit so I'm usually not listening to FM.

Bottom line- I have felt no desire to upgrade either stereo. Granted I am older now, but I still crank the volume often.

Keep an eye out on eBay. One guy keeps listing CD43s (I don't know where he's getting them) and they keep selling for around $350. I'm tempted, if only to do away with the in-dash casette opening. But I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Bottom line- I have felt no desire to upgrade either stereo. Granted I am older now, but I still crank the volume often.
> 
> *


I had no intention of doing anything to the stereo either. That's why I preferred the HK, but beggars can't be choosers. I want to pick up a c43 or cd43 asap, I just hope it fixes the problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> *I had no intention of doing anything to the stereo either. That's why I preferred the HK, but beggars can't be choosers. I want to pick up a c43 or cd43 asap, I just hope it fixes the problem. *


The CD43 is usually listed as the "Z3 in dash CD" as the Z3 was the only model it was ever offered in. But it is a plug and play swap for either the C33 or C43.

Here's the most recent eBay auction for one- http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2410527869&category=6775


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

*While we are talking about stereos...*

While we are on this topic, my car came with an aftermarket cd changer. When I test drove the car, it worked fine (controlled by stock headunit). However, now, when I try to play cds, it the headunit says: "Cd-0" and nothing happens. I know the changer is doing something, but no sounds comes out. It *is taking cds out of the cartridge. Any ideas? It is a pioneer cd changer.

Thanks.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: While we are talking about stereos...*



zcasavant said:


> *While we are on this topic, my car came with an aftermarket cd changer. When I test drove the car, it worked fine (controlled by stock headunit). However, now, when I try to play cds, it the headunit says: "Cd-0" and nothing happens. I know the changer is doing something, but no sounds comes out. It *is taking cds out of the cartridge. Any ideas? It is a pioneer cd changer.
> 
> Thanks. *


Sounds like it may be an issue with the changer or interface (you must have some sort of aftermarket interface with this setup). My BlitzSafe wouldn't recognize my first Alpine changer, despite the fact that the changer was doing what you describe. Not sure why it would suddenly stop working, though.

You can kill two birds with one stone by buying a used CD43 headunit, which will give you single disc capability. Of course, you could go aftermarket, too.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: While we are talking about stereos...*



JST said:


> *
> 
> You can kill two birds with one stone by buying a used CD43 headunit, which will give you single disc capability. Of course, you could go aftermarket, too. *


No aftermarket for me. I want this thing to look (and be) as stock as possible. I may get a CD43, but I still would like to keep the changer. Not that I have any tapes, but I might like to hook up an MP3 player (if I ever got one).


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

*Update*

A used CD43 just went for $450 on ebay! :yikes:

Looks like I may have to go for the C43 cassette deck.


----------



## kapolani (Oct 11, 2002)

change to an aftermarket unit and it will make a BIG difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Update*



zcasavant said:


> *A used CD43 just went for $450 on ebay! :yikes:
> 
> Looks like I may have to go for the C43 cassette deck.  *


$450 is just dumb. I've been watching CD43s for about a year. Usually they go for just over $300. But occasionally they will be hot because they became a topic on one of the high-trafficed E36 boards and suddenly everyone wants one. The guy that bid $450 will kick himself when, in a couple of days, there is another one up for auction (with exactly the same pic) starting at $275 again.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

kapolani said:


> *change to an aftermarket unit and it will make a BIG difference. *


Not gonna happen. People have been telling me this all the time. From what I hear, changing to the C43 or CD43 will improve the sound enough to make it tolerable. I am not interested in audiophile-quality sound in my car and I REALLY like the stock look. :dunno: Thanks anyway.


----------



## kapolani (Oct 11, 2002)

You can get an alpine unit to match the amber lights.

If you're going to change the unit anyway why not go alpine? Afterall, alpine has been working with bmw for quite a while. You could probable get it cheaper than what your going to spend on the other unit.

I changed nothing else but the unit - sounds much better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Ding ding ding....

As promised, here's another CD43 on eBay. It's the same seller, BTW.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2412009446&sspagename=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> *Ding ding ding....
> 
> As promised, here's another CD43 on eBay. It's the same seller, BTW.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2412009446&sspagename=ADME:B:SS:US:1 *


Thanks, man. :thumbup:

I will keep my eye on it, and get it if I can. I suppose I can always resell it if I am not thrilled with it.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> *Thanks, man. :thumbup:
> 
> I will keep my eye on it, and get it if I can. I suppose I can always resell it if I am not thrilled with it. *


So did you get it?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *So did you get it? *


Nope, but got a different one for less  :thumbup:

Should be here later in the week - I will probably be bothering people here on how to remove the old one and install this one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> *Nope, but got a different one for less  :thumbup:
> 
> Should be here later in the week - I will probably be bothering people here on how to remove the old one and install this one. *


Do you mind PM-ing me how much and where?

It's not a high priority item for me, but if I found one cheap enough, I'd love to do it.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> *Do you mind PM-ing me how much and where?
> 
> It's not a high priority item for me, but if I found one cheap enough, I'd love to do it. *


Check PM.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: While we are talking about stereos...*



zcasavant said:


> *While we are on this topic, my car came with an aftermarket cd changer. When I test drove the car, it worked fine (controlled by stock headunit). However, now, when I try to play cds, it the headunit says: "Cd-0" and nothing happens. I know the changer is doing something, but no sounds comes out. It *is taking cds out of the cartridge. Any ideas? It is a pioneer cd changer.
> 
> Thanks. *


The CD changer spontaneously began working tonight. I was fiddling with the radio and decided to see if the CD player worked and, sure enough, it did. :dunno: Naturally, this comes days after I ordered a CD43 single disc for the dash.


----------

